

Goldman eyes electronic bond trading - JumpCrisscross
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/da8bc260-750f-11e1-90d1-00144feab49a.html#axzz1qFlYcZqf

======
dfc
Paywall really?

~~~
ImprovedSilence
Yeah, that's lame. If you google the link, google will take you there though:
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/da8bc260-750f-11e1-90d1-00144feab4...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/da8bc260-750f-11e1-90d1-00144feab49a.html)

